# Leaving for wii u, anyone?



## budewarmin (Mar 28, 2014)

How many of you guys would buy wii u if new animal crossing will come out for that console?

I won't, I just really don't like wii u.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 28, 2014)

I will because the Wii U is the best system EVER!


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 28, 2014)

A new AC game wouldn't be enough for me. I'd probably only look into the Wii U if there was a main series Pokemon game coming out, which I really don't want to happen, or if there was a new AC, Pokemon, and Kirby/Kirby Air Ride game on the system. Even then, it wouldn't be easy to convince my parents to let me spend $300 on a system for two or three games.  I guess that means you could count me out.


----------



## Lithia (Mar 28, 2014)

I already have the wii u. So yeah, most likely will get Animal crossing for the system as well.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 28, 2014)

Imnot sure. I might wait around, see if another handheld is coming out, cos I prefer those and maybe buy it...


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2014)

Nah. I've seen and touched the Wii U. Saw nothing special about it. No thanks Nintendo, I'm sticking to the 3DS.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 28, 2014)

I already own the Wii U, and I CAN NOT WAIT for the new AC game to come out.


----------



## Lassy (Mar 28, 2014)

I won't.
I'll wait for the 4DS game :3


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 28, 2014)

I bought a wii u and currently it was a terrible purchase. I hope the new smash bros is bood, or i dont have high hopes.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 28, 2014)

Heck no. 

All of the other WiiU games (minus Super Smash Bros. But that's coming out on the 3DS as well) I have no real interest in. I'm not really willing to spend my money on a system to only play one game that I can't even play on the move (which is the main reason I love NL and WW; I travel a lot and I love the portability).

You can count me out if a new AC game comes out on the WiiU.


----------



## Fairy (Mar 28, 2014)

I would, but not just for animal crossing. There's other games i'm looking forward to that's coming out for the wii u.


----------



## Loose Cannon (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd buy one just for that game lmao


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Mar 28, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a Wii U just for an AC game on the system. I'll probably buy one eventually, but it'll be a while, and AC won't be a deciding factor, and I might not even buy any AC game that comes out for it. AC just seems to work better for handhelds in my opinion. I'd only buy a Wii U AC if it was _drastically_ better than NL, and I'd honestly probably still play NL even after that. 

I'd honestly rather see a sequel for NL for the 3DS that fixes the issues that NL has, but that won't happen.


----------



## averylee97 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a WiiU. I've enjoyed the Mario games for it, but that's it. I will definitely get the new AC game should one come out for WiiU> I'm really looking forward to the new LoZ U and SSB4.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you guys even seen the games for WiiU? Assasins Creed and spiderman will be on the list of games. Isn't Assasins Creed violent? Isnt the WiiU a family friendly console? Why not just go on your PC to play Ass Creed? O-o
Basically,it does not feel like a NTDO console.


----------



## tiffc (Mar 28, 2014)

I probably wouldn't, just because I prefer portable games. My family bought the Wii when it first came out, but we haven't really played it much.

I'll admit it, half of the reason why I bought a 3DS was because of Animal Crossing, but also because I could take the game with me wherever I went, and I could also play other games that I liked.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2014)

I've already got a Wii U.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 28, 2014)

Heck yah. As soon as we hear word of it, I'm saving up for the Wii U.

I'd rather it be portable though. It works better.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 28, 2014)

I already have the Wii U. You guys are such haters, there are some good games on the Wii U like ScribbleNauts Unlimited, Sonic Lost World, New Super Mario Bros. U, Super Mario 3D World, and more. Not to mention the awesome games coming soon like Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros. So yes, if there's an AC on the Wii U, count me in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Have you guys even seen the games for WiiU? Assasins Creed and spiderman will be on the list of games. Isn't Assasins Creed violent? Isnt the WiiU a family friendly console? Why not just go on your PC to play Ass Creed? O-o
> Basically,it does not feel like a NTDO console.



Just because it's Nintendo does NOT mean it has to be family friendly. Remember Mad World and No More Heroes? Also, more recently, ZombiU.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Isn't Assasins Creed violent? Isnt the WiiU a family friendly console? Why not just go on your PC to play Ass Creed? O-o
> Basically,it does not feel like a NTDO console.



Comments like this are what is keeping Nintendo so far below their competitors.

If they'd open up to more third party games people might consider buying their console, but since they don't they are in the situation they're in. Which is a pretty bad one.


----------



## Kit (Mar 28, 2014)

I prefer portable games over console. I just don't like the Wii line in general, I wouldn't get the WiiU even for AC. I am just fine with my 3DS and ACNL.


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a Wii-U, but do not use it often enough - perhaps I would use it more if there was an Animal Crossing title.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, I already own a Wii U though. I thoroughly enjoyed Pikmin 3, and 3DLand. Also, Smash Bros looks good as well as a few other games.


----------



## A Legend (Mar 28, 2014)

if they put ac on the wii u they are going to break me


----------



## Jawile (Mar 28, 2014)

I've got a Wii U, and I love it! Totally worth the purchase. I'll definitely be playing Animal Crossing on it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2014)

I won't be leaving for the Wii U until the AC Wii U is like a month old.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 29, 2014)

Lithia said:


> I already have the wii u. So yeah, most likely will get Animal crossing for the system as well.



I'm so sorry for your loss =/


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll probably get a WiiU after E3, depending on what games are announced for the WiiU, so I'll probably go over too AC-WiiU then.
That said, if it is just New Leaf in HD with a few features tacked on then no, I won't bother, but I'm sure Nintendo learned there lesson with City Folk, so I'm sure the games will be different enough.

I actually think Animal Crossing will give a significant boost in WiiU sales, that and whatever Nintendo are storing up too announce at E3, Nintendo are at there best when they're in trouble.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2014)

Kit said:


> I prefer portable games over console.



This is where Nintendo has truly shined over the years. Their handhelds are always top-notch!


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

If only I get summer job...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 29, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss =/



LOL. I just laughed at this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> If only I get summer job...



Dude it's like 4 degrees outside right now???? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Back on topic

I have a Wii but I really didn't stick with it for long. I probably won't buy the Wii U even if a Pokemon and an AC game come out.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Mar 29, 2014)

Dumb question but if Nintendo puts the next upcoming animal crossing on the wii u, will they also put it on 3ds? I don't want to have to buy a wii u just to play the upcoming animal crossing game ;__;


----------



## Swiftstream (Mar 29, 2014)

nah.

1 game isnt enough to entice me.


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 29, 2014)

Never.


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 29, 2014)

dreamysnowx said:


> Dumb question but if Nintendo puts the next upcoming animal crossing on the woo u, will they also put it on 3ds? I don't want to have to buy a wii u just to play the upcoming animal crossing game ;__;



View attachment 35905
That thought scared me


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorgatani said:


> I have a Wii-U, but do not use it often enough - perhaps I would use it more if there was an Animal Crossing title.



^ This.

I feel like WiiU is a lemon.

I bought it, in late-2012, for "New Super Mario Bros. U," and played that game until I completed it. I also bought "New Super Luigi U," but after getting the 3DS game console and "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." I haven't explored more games, like I should, with 3DS. But I do feel the titles are more interesting on 3DS. The WiiU is nicely designed. But that's about the extent of it.

I would probably buy "Animal Crossing ? " on WiiU. But I wouldn't look forward to it so far in advance. If there is a way to take our 3DS game [copies] of "New Leaf" and play on the WiiU system, that would be encouraging.

I have spent considerable time on "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" that I don't look toward directing my attention to whether Nintendo would release any such "Animal Crossing" title on WiiU. In fact, I'm at a point where I pretty much don't have regard for WiiU.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 29, 2014)

i probably will but i don't have the wii u qq


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Mar 29, 2014)

Nah. Besides, I think animal crossing is much better suited for a portable constole (￣^￣)ゞ


----------



## Autumnia (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe, depends on a variety of factors... will probably wait and see if the new animal crossing game is different enough from new leaf


----------



## hypnoticsoul (Mar 29, 2014)

I got a Wii U a few months ago(the Wind Waker one) and I have Wind Waker, and my brother has the Luigi game(which I play more often than him) I don't play it that often, but I bet I would if they did make an Animal Crossing game for it. Unless they made it for the 3DS, then I would just stick with it instead.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll follow AC anywhere it goes. So yes if it came out on the wiiU as an official game then I'd buy it


----------



## Cudon (Mar 30, 2014)

I dunno.. I'm sorta broke and not a big fan of consoles. I guess I would have to if main pokemon stuff started coming on it.. That's the original reason I got my 3DS. Even though I highly doubt I'll be as satisfied with a Wiiu as I was with my 3DS.

Pokemon and Animal Crossing are the only Nintendo franchises I really care for, the other stuff is fine but I'm pretty picky when it comes to stuff I play.. meh


----------



## french toast (Mar 30, 2014)

If AC Wii U saving is as slow as NL, the risk of power outages that we don't have with the 3DS can't be good.


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 2, 2014)

The Wii U is nothing for me, really. I have a ps3, a 3ds and a perfectly working computer. I'll stick to the 3ds, unless i find other games i want on play on wii u. I also believe that Nintendo would loose money publishing that since portable consoles always work best.


----------



## angelveil (Apr 2, 2014)

Not a fan of it, but I'd probably be willing to make the sacrifice if the new AC game is REALLY good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 2, 2014)

Animal Crossing is the only worthwhile videogame on a Nintendo console.
I would gladly buy a WiiU for a new AC.


----------



## locker (Apr 2, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I won't.
> I'll wait for the 4DS game :3



I cant wait to smell them blue roses lol


----------



## undadac (Apr 2, 2014)

i already am tempted but i wont..
if ac came out on the u im so in there


----------



## Ai Priestess (Apr 3, 2014)

Absolutely not.

I love Animal Crossing as a convenient handheld game, where I can take it anywhere with me.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2014)

Probably not. I really enjoy playing AC on my handheld because it is portable and I don't have to be stuck in one place to play it.

That being said, I love my Wii U and I would seriously consider getting the game before deciding not to because I like my handheld better.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 5, 2014)

I do not have a Wii U nor do I plan on buying one.

Unfortunately, an AC game for the Wii U would not convince me to buy one.


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Probably not. When I got City Folk I played it for a week and went back to Wild World.


----------



## krielle (Apr 5, 2014)

I prefer hand held counsels when it comes to animal crossing.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Well…*

*'Animal Crossing' Wii U: Developer Comments Suggest 
'Animal Crossing' Won't Come To Wii U Anytime Soon*

By Apolon (03.31.2014)
@ http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/22467/20140331/animal-crossing-wii-u-release-date-3ds.htm



> Alright, it's been long enough now: we're allowed to ask when we are getting "Animal Crossing" Wii U. Or whether we're getting it at all. "Animal Crossing: New Leaf" is one of the biggest hits on the Nintendo 3DS. It's natural to assume it will come to Wii U sooner or later. But new comments from the developers suggest it actually might not happen?or that it would be a very different "Animal Crossing" than the one we know so well.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2014)

I already have a WiiU, but if I didn't already have one, I wouldn't buy one just to play AC


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 6, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> *'Animal Crossing' Wii U: Developer Comments Suggest
> 'Animal Crossing' Won't Come To Wii U Anytime Soon*
> 
> By Apolon (03.31.2014)
> @ http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/22467/20140331/animal-crossing-wii-u-release-date-3ds.htm









holla jesus, i cannot explain in words how relieved i am to hear this


----------



## Caius (Apr 7, 2014)

Reizo said:


>



Post quality. I understand your excitement, but cmon.


----------



## Elise (Apr 7, 2014)

I probably won't unless the game is absolutely amazing. A lot of days I don't get a lot of time to play and I really like the convenience of the 3DS as it means I can play on the go or right before I go to sleep.


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't even have a Wii U to begin with :/
But I would be tempted to buy the console just for Animal Crossing...except that it doesn't look like there will be a release for it. And I prefer a portable hand-held version of AC over a platform-console, what with booting it up and waiting for it to load.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Candy83 said:


> *'Animal Crossing' Wii U: Developer Comments Suggest
> 'Animal Crossing' Won't Come To Wii U Anytime Soon*


Aw, this is disappointing. I have a Wii U, and I was so looking forward to AC Wii U . I had a town name and everything *sigh*


----------

